# Cabelas SuperMag Deer Hauler



## TSLLC (May 1, 2008)

I have one and love it. I've had it for many years and have had to problems with it other than a bolt comming loose (my fault). I've used it to extract big game and also use it for hauling wood and many yard chores. I bungie cord a Jet Sled into it for deer hauling to contain the mess and to keep them from sticking out. I also use the Jet Sled attached to it for yard work and use it like a deluxe wheelboro.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

TSLLC said:


> I have one and love it. I've had it for many years and have had to problems with it other than a bolt comming loose (my fault). I've used it to extract big game and also use it for hauling wood and many yard chores. I bungie cord a Jet Sled into it for deer hauling to contain the mess and to keep them from sticking out. I also use the Jet Sled attached to it for yard work and use it like a deluxe wheelboro.


+1, an awsome item!


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*Absolutely.*

It is a bit pricey, but you get what you pay for. Solid construction, strong wheels, well balanced. Used one for the first time this year. I'll never drag a deer out of the woods again if I can avoid it.

Great tool for hunters.

TSLLC, the jet sled idea is great. I'll be giving that a try.


----------

